# squirrel. 12g



## glock23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Just wondering what's the best shot for squirrels in 12 Gage


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

4 birdshot

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Yep, 4 is best. They have a tough hide.


----------



## glock23 (Aug 3, 2011)

thanks for the reply. and second question looking the the rags in allowable hunting equipment for squirrels "rifle any caliber". but am i mistaking your not aloud .22 in public land? trying to find it one there website i know they aloud hand gun calibers this year so im thinking its ok.


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

correct, no rifles on public lands for small game. pity, as there are thousands of acres that would be safe for grounhog hunting as well


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Check your regs. You can use a rifle on public lands except for some of the smaller property's. Were permitted, I use a 22lr, 32 caliber black powder, or a 22mag. 22lr, 32 BP Squirrel, 22mag, 32 BP groundhog. More grains of BP in the 32 for GH than for Squirrel. I never shoot up into a tree for a squirrel unless the bullet will pass through the squirrel and go into the trunk as a backstop. 

&#8221;&#8221;ON Public Hunting Lands
It is unlawful for any person to use a rifle,
pistol, revolver, shotgun, or other firearm
at any time on any land or water area
controlled or administered by the Ohio
Division of Wildlife *except while lawfully
trapping or hunting wild animals, or target
practicing on a designated Ohio Division
of Wildlife target range.
*
It is unlawful to use a rifle, pistol, revolver,
or a shotgun using slugs at any time on
Auburn Marsh and Grant Lake wildlife
areas. Deer hunting at Auburn Marsh and
Grant Lake wildlife areas is lawful using
archery equipment only.

If you are hunting on a state park, check with the office. Some allow rifles, some do not.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/huntingandtrappingregulations


----------



## lacywbosu2 (Dec 20, 2011)

Only a couple places you can not hunt with a rifle. You can not target shoot in the woods and do any plinking. During the correct season, you may hunt with a rifle.


----------

